
Australia gets world-first encryption busting laws - mikekij
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/australia-gets-world-first-encryption-laws-as-labor-folds-516601
======
mikekij
This is a really bad sign for things to come in the EU and US. Laws requiring
companies to "seed a vulnerability" will not end well.

------
olliej
So obviously this means the bans on the likes of huawei should also apply to
any products that have australian parts or code, correct?

------
raintrees
I am imagining digital walls going up, starting with consent banners similar
to cookie behavior (ala GDPR)?

------
archontes
Anyone know of a way to prevent packets being routed through countries?

